# 9mm 1911



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about the kimber ss full size 1911 custom in 9mm? I have 3 sig 1911's in .45 and a CZ-97 also .45 and want to try a 9mm 1911. Any input? I know sig has a 1911 9mm just can't find one right now. any other good 9mm 1911's? NO TAURUS! saw a sti spartin in 9 anyone?


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.handgunforum.net/kimber/28691-aegis-pro-reliability.html
Hope this helps some.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

You know the more I read about 1911's in 9mm the more I think I will stick with .45. I see a few full size kimbers new on gunbroker in .45 for low to mid 700. The extra cost of ammo will be worth not having a picky gun. thanks for the input!


----------



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

My Springfield EMP is a sweet shooter.


----------



## elkoutfitter (Dec 16, 2011)

In my mind why look at kimber when you own sig?


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Elkoutfitter I agree with you 100% I did some research today and found that kimber needs to do something about there service as I tried to call them today 3 times 2 different numbers to question them about there stainless in 9mm no answer and all mailboxes full! Well I had to call Sig today also for my manual is missing for my new POW-MIA 1911 The man I spoke to at Sig (Mark) was polite, got me a manual right out , then we started to talk about a few of there 1911 lineups. There 9mm 1911 will be out in Jan. I told him I was sorry for all the questions. He told me I was a valued customer and anything I needed don't hesitate to call. That right there sealed the deal. A company that cares! I think the 3 I will be looking hard at will be the ttt, the reverse two tone, or stx. sticking with the .45. I'm sure I will be happy with whatever one I choose.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Well that did'nt take long, after I wrote this was looking on gunbroker and came across a Dan Wesson Heritage nib $999.00 free shipping just could'nt pass it up hear nothing but good about them. Can't wait !


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't gowrong with Dan...................Nicely played!

RCG


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank recoilguy can't wait to get it!


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I have had a Stainless Target ll 9mm Kimber for about a year now. I love the gun, it is extremly accurate and 100% reliable. It is turning into one of my favorite 1911's.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Good to hear that spokes how many rounds have you put through it so far? Is it fussy about different ammo? I still would like to have a 9mm 1911 and I really like the way the kimbers look. thanks for the info.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Tom,
I have put close to a thousand rounds through the Kimber. It took everything I threw at it. Light and heavy loads. Hollow points, FMJ's.
Factory and plenty of my hand loads. I am so impressed with it I bought ten Metal-form magazines for it from CDNN. This pistol refuses to jam.
Trigger is real nice.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Great! I read a review that said the kimber in 9 worked well untill the guy cleaned it and was due to using wrong oil. I was a bit put off as I was set to buy one Friday and tried to call kimber to ask some questions and all mailboxes were full no real person to talk to. I tried 3 different times 2 numbers no luck. It might be just cause of the holiday and there swamped. I'm sure they are like buying a honda 4 wheeler you get short service coverage but never really need to use it. Then on the other hand sig was right on the phone and was great. I will put one of these on my next to buy list 4 new guns this month and $3600.00 later I don't think my wife will understand LOL. I might just have to part with a few to get the kimber! Thanks again it's good to hear from people who own and long term use them.


----------

